# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ποτίστρα με μπίλια

## NoAngeL

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος τέτοια ποτίστρα σε παπαγαλάκι μικρού-μεσαίου μεγέθους. Πρέπει να είναι μαθημένο σε αυτήν από μικρό ή έχει την δυνατότητα να μάθει και αργότερα; Σκέφτομαι να την χρησιμοποιήσω για τα μικρά μου γιατί αυτές  που έχω βρωμίζουν εύκολα και φθείρεται το πλαστικό τους από το νερό. Σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω να το αλλάζω καθημερινά όμως έχω επιστρέψει πολλές φορές σπίτι και την βρίσκω γεμάτη σπόρους και κοτσιλιές (συμβάλλει και το ότι έχει μεγάλο στόμιο). Η ιδιοκτήτρια του petshop που πηγαίνω μου είπε ότι είναι διαφορετικές αυτές για τα πουλιά από αυτές για τα τρωκτικά (στην κατασκευή προφανώς) όμως δεν φέρνει η ίδια. Τι μέγεθος/ είδος χρειάζεται για ένα παπαγαλάκι σε μέγεθος κοκατιλ και πως μπορώ να καταλάβω την διαφορά τους ώστε να μην μου δώσουν ποτίστρα τρωκτικών; (ναι, μη σοκάρεστε, συμβαίνουν και τέτοιες απατεωνιές στα petshop  :Stick Out Tongue:  ). Έχει τύχει να δω συσκευασία ποτίστρας τρωκτικών και έχει την φωτογραφία μακαο (μαζί με την φωτογραφία κουνελιού, ινδικού χοιριδίου). Αυτή κάνει για μεγάλα πουλιά ή για οποιοδήποτε μέγεθος; Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω εδω και 2-3 βδομαδες εχω βαλει ποτιστρες με μπιλια (ταυτοχρονα με τις κανονικες) στα lovebird μου. Μονο το ενα παει και "πειραζει" τη μπιλια και αμεσως μετα παει στην κανονικη ποτιστρα και πινει.

Αρα μαλλον εχει καταλαβει τι γινεται αλλα μαλλον δεν τον ικανοποιει...

----------


## BeHappy

Αλεξία μου καλημέρα... προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τις ποτίστρες της lixit ... που θεωρώ ότι είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστες όσον αφορά τα υλικά κατασκευής τους αλλά και την αντοχή τους. Τη θεωρώ μία θαυμάσια λύση είτε για όταν λείψω Σαββατοκύριακο είτε για πουλιά που λερώνουν μέσα στην 1η ώρα το νερό τους. Η καλύτερη λύση που θα σου πρότεινα είναι ο συνδυασμός τους. Δηλαδή όταν είσαι σπίτι την κανονική τους με αλλαγή νερού ανά 12ωρο, αλλά φρόντισε να την απομακρύνεις από την ταΐστρα, βάλε την από την απέναντι πλευρά του κλουβιού αν μπορείς... θα σου λερώνεται κατά πολύ πολύ λιγότερο. Και όταν λείπεις για όλη τη μέρα ή για 2-3 την ποτίστρα με την μπίλια, απλά να γνωρίζεις ότι και σε αυτή το νερό πρέπει να αλλάζεται ανά 12ωρο... για να έχει τα απαραίτητα συστατικά που παίρνουν τα πουλιά από αυτό (στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έχεις ένα απλά "όχι βρώμικο νερό").
Η διαδικασία εξοικείωσής τους είναι απλή, αφού την βάλεις για κάποιες μέρες, έτσι ώστε να εξοικειωθούν με την εικόνα της και να μην τη φοβούνται, τους την πλασσάρεις ως παιχνίδι... δηλαδή παίζεις την μπίλια με το δάχτυλό σου και τους προκαλείς να έρθουν να το κάνουν και αυτοί, εννοείται με την ποτίστρα γεμισμένη με νερό. Αν λοιπόν καταφέρεις να έρθουν σε επαφή μαζί της θα καταλάβουν ότι όταν παίζουν με αυτή... βγαίνει νερό. Αφού λοιπόν είσαι σε αυτή τη φάση βάζεις ένα 12ωρο τη μία ποτίστρα και ένα 12ωρο την άλλη και τους παρατηρείς πόσο την χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## NoAngeL

Ευχαριστώ Βιβή. Στην αντίθετη πλευρά την έχω και σε άκρη μάλιστα ώστε να μην την κοτσιλάνε εύκολα αλλά εδώ καταφέρνουν και κοτσιλάνε τον τοίχο... εκεί θα κολλήσουν; :Ρ
Θα δοκιμάσω αρχικά και με τις 2 ποτίστρες μέχρι να σιγουρευτώ ότι πίνουν και σίγουρα όταν λείπω θα έχω και τις 2 για να είμαι ήσυχη.

----------


## polly

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει (ίσως σε π.μ) που μπορώ να βρώ μποτίλια lixit;Δεν βρίσκω σε online ελληνικά καταστήματα...
Επειδή αύριο θα αγοράσω κλουβί, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι πρέπει να έχει μέσα πρίν μπεί ο ένοικος πάντα σύμφωνα με την  εμπειρία σας.

----------


## moutro

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να δει το κλουβί πριν μπει μέσα. ο δικος μου ειναι πολύ δεκτικος στο να του πειράζω το κλουβι (δεν ισχυει με ολα αυτο), οποτε τον ειχα ελευθερο μεσα στο δωματιο μαζι και με τα 2 κλουβια οταν του το ετοιμαζα και μετεφερα πραγματα απο το να στο αλλο, οποτε ερχοταν, ανεβαινε πανω, κοιτούσε, του ειχε εξαψει την περιεργεια και το δεχτηκε καλα. Θα πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμο το κλουβι να εχει τροφη νερο και παιχνίδια. Και σε αλλαγη κλουβιου καλο θα ηταν να του βαλεις καποια πραγματα απο το παλιο κλουβι για να νιωσει ασφαλεια, εγώ πχ κρατησα την κουνια και τα παιχνιδια του για να αναγνωριζει κατι

----------


## polly

Σευχαριστώ

----------

